# Elk meat.



## Stemy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have couple pounds of elk meat. I was thinking about making meatloaf with it and throwing it in the smoker. Any done this before or has some good recipes to share.? Thanks


----------



## Murray (Nov 8, 2019)

Is it ground already?


----------



## Stemy (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## Murray (Nov 8, 2019)

One of my favourites with ground elk is smoked burgers topped with smoked cheese.


----------



## Stemy (Nov 8, 2019)

Sounds good.


----------



## Stemy (Nov 8, 2019)

Do you mix beef with the elk for your burgers?


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2019)

Never,  20% pork fat minimum. Personally I like 30% gives me a little wiggle room with the cook/smoke. I find it takes longer to smoke elk burgers vs beef, don’t know why.  Since I know how our elk was handled from field to table I smoke ground elk to 150-155F.  If someone gives me ground wild meet then 165F and I usually hunt down a recipe that has some added moisture.  Wild game can get dry fast!


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2019)

If you don't have a grinder just throw 2-4 slices of bacon into the food processor per burger. If you don't have a food processor you can always just chop the raw bacon very fine with a shape knife. Elk makes amazing meat loaf I mix in ground bacon and ground pork,  But honestly if you don't get it very often make hamburgers they turn out amazing.  If you know the person that gave you the meat well and trust their handling skills I'd pull them off the grill at 155* and let them rest under foil for 5 minutes or so, the will be about 160* then. 
Elk is the best meat in the world if cooked properly, I'd walk right by a big'ol beef steak to get to an Elk steak any day of the week. Even friends that don't like venison and say that they don't like wild meat freak out over my Elk burgers. ENJOY!!! Weber sells a burger spice you can find at the super market or Walmart and it's my secret weapon for elk, venison and beef burgers and meatloaves.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

Never had elk, but would sure love to try some!
Al


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Never had elk, but would sure love to try some!
> Al


A few specialty butcher shops sell elk meat in Canada, I’d bet you could find it in Florida. Not as much fun buying it over the counter than harvesting your own  but I’m guessing not much opportunity to hunt elk in Florida.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 9, 2019)

I got drawn to shoot a cow tule elk 15 years back, got 205 pounds of meat out of it. Near the end of it when all the prime cuts were gone I made a couple of meatloafs with about 40% porkbutt, chopped onion and a little garlic. I didn't smoke them as I remember, just covered them with tomato sauce in a baking dish and did them in the oven. It was good eats. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

Murray said:


> A few specialty butcher shops sell elk meat in Canada, I’d bet you could find it in Florida. Not as much fun buying it over the counter than harvesting your own  but I’m guessing not much opportunity to hunt elk in Florida.


 
I have never seen it, but will look a little more closely. And your right no elk hunting in Florida!
Al


----------



## Stemy (Nov 9, 2019)

A guy I work with is friends with a guy who raises elk. So he  can get meat. He gave me some before and made burgers with them. I forgot to mix it with anything, buy still came out yummy. So I was just thinking of trying something different with the meat this time. I was thinking meatloaf.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have never seen it, but will look a little more closely. And your right no elk hunting in Florida!
> Al



There places online that sell the stuff Al, pretty pricy. RAY






						Elk Meat, Elk Burgers, Steaks, Ground Elk for Sale
					

Elk steaks, burgers, & ground meat for sale: grass-fed, free roaming. Delicious, healthy, all natural elk meat. No additives. We sell all over the USA




					www.sayersbrook.com
				









						Elk Meat - ElkUSA
					

Until recently game (or exotic) meat was either too expensive or too hard to get. Deer, Elk and Moose meat was either a hunter’s or rich man’s delicacy, but not now, we are changing that. Grande Natural Meats has become America’s low-cost supplier of venison and elk meat, so now you can enjoy...




					www.elkusa.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 9, 2019)

Hard to go wrong with a meatloaf Stemy. Maybe grind up some porkbutt to keep it moist, chopped onion and a little chopped garlic, make a football, brush on a bit of olive oil, coat it with Montreal Steak Seasoning, smoke it to right around 160º. I'd be available for dinner! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have never seen it, but will look a little more closely. And your right no elk hunting in Florida!
> Al




Most Venison doesn't thrill me, except the Backstraps & the Ground for Burgers, but Elk is Awesome in every way!!!
You should get a Bow & Arrows, and a suit of Camo, and sit out in back of your house. I heard there might be a Herd of Elk forming in the Sebring area.  

Bear


----------



## Stemy (Nov 9, 2019)

Would 1 lb of elk and 1/2 lb bacon be good? Or do 1 lv elk with 1 lb of sausage?


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2019)

If you use 1 lb of sausage to 1 lb of elk you will likely end up with burgers/meatloaf  that taste like the sausage and lose the elk flavour. 1/2 lb of bacon might be too much depending upon your taste. As per forktender’s post 2-4 slices per pound. All this is assuming that fat wasn’t added during the grind.


----------



## Stemy (Nov 9, 2019)

No fat was added, just straight elk meat. I will have to try a few slices of bacon. Would you add egg and some crackers like regular meatloaf?


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2019)

If no fat then you might want to add some. I’m not a cracker fan but that’s me. A friend of mine adds 1 tablespoon per pound of Canola oil to his elk/moose burger. Works okay, a tad dry IMO, could add 1 1/2-2 tablespoons of Canola oil.  I prefer pork fat over Canola oil since Canola oil adds no flavour while bacon/pork fat will add flavour. Mixed feeling on eggs, does add some moisture but not enough and offers very little flavour compared to bacon/pork fat.  It all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Stemy (Nov 10, 2019)

forktender said:


> If you don't have a grinder just throw 2-4 slices of bacon into the food processor per burger. If you don't have a food processor you can always just chop the raw bacon very fine with a shape knife. Elk makes amazing meat loaf I mix in ground bacon and ground pork,  But honestly if you don't get it very often make hamburgers they turn out amazing.  If you know the person that gave you the meat well and trust their handling skills I'd pull them off the grill at 155* and let them rest under foil for 5 minutes or so, the will be about 160* then.
> Elk is the best meat in the world if cooked properly, I'd walk right by a big'ol beef steak to get to an Elk steak any day of the week. Even friends that don't like venison and say that they don't like wild meat freak out over my Elk burgers. ENJOY!!! Weber sells a burger spice you can find at the super market or Walmart and it's my secret weapon for elk, venison and beef burgers and meatloaves.
> 
> View attachment 410931


When you make your meatloaf how do you mix, how much elk and bacon and pork do you use?


----------



## Stemy (Nov 10, 2019)

Well made the meatloaf, took the meat mixed in some chopped onions and chopped bacon and a little bit of season. Used some cherry chips and smoked it to about 162. Turned out very good. Thanks for all tips and advice.


----------



## forktender (Nov 10, 2019)

I completely wing it, I learned to cook from my Sicilian Mother, Aunts and Grandmother.
Taste, taste, taste, type of cooking.
I view recipes as guidelines to get me going in the right direction, not as set in stone or gospel.

I'm glad it turned out good for you........MMMMMMMMMMMM, ELK MEAT !!!!!


----------

